# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Het licht niet meer zien

## liesvt

Hey,
ik vind het moeillijk om dit allemaal te zeggen, maar ik zoek hulp en steun.
De laatste maanden voel ik me meer en meer depressief. Ik ben 21.
Het is eigenlijk begonnen met toen ik ging studeren drie jaren geleden. 
Ik studeer diergeneeskunde. Ik wou er altijd door zijn in eerste zit. Ik leerde elke minuut die ik had, smiddags bij het eten, tot snachts vlak voor het slapen gaan. Drie jaar aan een stuk. Heel vaak had ik paniekaanvallen (wat ik in het middelbaar niet had). Ik zat toen echt uren te huilen, wat ook niet plezant is voor mijn ouders natuurlijk. Maar ik kon er niet aan doen. 
Het zat in mij vanbinnen die stress. Ik vond het echt een zware richting.
Ik ben toen naar een studietherapeute geweest, die me vertelde hoe ik moest leren. Op zich heb ik er niet veel baat bij gehad, gewoon maar dat ik mijn verhaal kon doen deed me plezier.
Elk jaar ben ik al geslaagd geweest in eerste zit. (dat waren niet de beste resultaten, maar ik was er toch door)
Alleen... die paniekaanvallen zijn niet weggegaan.

Op zich valt dit best nog allemaal mee. Maar dit jaar zie ik het echt niet meer zitten. Ik ben mentaal echt kapot.
In de grote vakantie heb ik iemand leren kennen, hij woont in Duitsland, en heeft een turkse origine. Wij hadden daar een kortstondige relatie. 
Enkele weken geleden hoorde ik hem terug op msn, en we hebben toen afgesproken. Hij is toen naar België toegekomen. Hij heeft hiervoor vier uren gereden in het vriezende weer, snachts na zijn werk.
Mijn ouders wisten ervan. Ze kenden hem ook.
Natuurlijk ben ik terug op hem verliefd geraakt. Het was wederzijds. 
Maar na al wat je hoord geloof ik niet veel in mannelijke verliefdheid. 
Alles wat hij me zegt, dat neem ik niet serieus op. Dan denk ik, dat zegt hij tegen anderen ook. Hij is nogal goed in het verleiden van vrouwen. Romantisch is hij ook al zeker niet. Ik vroeg bv of hij me nog graag zag, en zijn antwoord was: als je dat nog eens vraagt dat schrijf ik je niet meer.
Het enigste wat hij me zo schrijft is, hoe het met me gaat en wat hij heeft gedaan die dag, met dan nog een kus op het einde. Hij schrijft wel troetelnaampjes enzo. Hij is eerder volwassen op dat vlak. Ik vind het ook zo raar dat hij me weinig schrijft. Om de twee dagen ofzo. Is het niet zo dat in het begin van een relatie je elkaar zou elke minuut willen horen? 
Ik ben iemand die me geliefd wil voelen bij die persoon. Als hij bij mij is, dan is dat ook zeker zo, maar via sms... is het totaal anders.
Ik ben iemand die zekerheid nodig heeft, die meerdere keren wil horen dat hij me graag ziet ofzo. Ik wil me gewoon bemind voelen. Dat komt omdat ik zoiezo al onzeker over mezelf ben. Zeker nu ik me zo slecht voel kan elk positief gebaar me deugd doen. Ik zie hem pas na de examens terug. Dus begin februari. Ik vrees er dus voor dat hij me zal bedriegen. Ik weet wel, Duitsland, andere religie, het zou moeilijk gaan, maar zeg nooit nooit zeg ik dan. Het is wat ik nu voel dat telt vind ik.

Maar dat is het op zich nog niet wat me allemaal zo down maakt. 
Ik ben het studeren ook beu geworden. Ik zit dus in mijn vierde jaar, maar ik doe totaal niet meer zoveel als vorige jaren. Zo zie je maar, ik zit hier nu te schrijven, terwijl de examens in aantocht zijn. Maar het lukt me gewoon niet.
Er is meer in het leven dan enkel studeren. En dat mis ik.
Op school zit ik ook in een groepje. Daar wordt constant geroddeld over elkaar. Zo is het al gebeurd dat er een meisje werd weggepest uit onze groep. Ik probeer mij er nu wat van die groep af te zonderen, en ga af en toe alleen gaan zitten. Ik voel me gewoon niet meer op mijn gemak bij hen. Er is zoveel concurrentie. Als er iets is zijn ze de hele dag boos op je, en schrijven je dan savonds in een mail wat er scheelde.

Ik carpoolde samen met twee meisjes (één uit onze groep(die nooit uit haar zelf zal beginnen praten tegen me), en één uit een andere groep). Ik kreeg smsjes die me totaal overstuur maakten. Ik liet me echt kleineren. 

Ik heb twee beste vrienden. Mijn ene vriendin haar grootvader is overleden, dus ik wil haar niet met mijn problemen gaan lastig vallen. En dan wil ik ook niet dat ik elke dag naar mijn andere vriend moet bellen om te zeggen hoe slecht ik me voel.
Mijn ouders weten ervan. Ze zeggen: wij leggen totaal geen druk op je, je mag gerust je jaar opnieuw doen.
Mijn ouders zijn daar erg flexibel in.

Maar de laatste weken spookt het ook in mijn hoofd of het allemaal niet beter zou zijn als ik er niet meer was. Het is niet dat ik het wil doen, het blijft nog bij het denken. Maar dat maakt me bang. Ik weet dat er andere oplossingen zijn, zoals iets anders studeren, maar ik wil maar 1 ding worden en dat is dierenarts.

Ik moet nu ook bepaalde vakken in de examens laten vallen, omdat ik er gewoon te weinig voor heb gedaan. 
Het begint nu ook al zo dat ik minder en minder begin te eten, als ik iets eet voel ik me schuldig.
Ik denk dat dat is omdat ik nergens geen controle meer over heb.

Ik ga ook niet meer naar school de laatste weken. Ik voel me er gewoon niet goed. Ook omdat ik nog zoveel moet doen. 
Ik neem ook lysanxia, voorgeschreven tegen stresstoestanden. Maar mijn huilbuien( die uren kunnen duren) blijven nog steeds aanwezig.

Ik weet echt niet meer wat te doen...

----------


## Zwartje

Lies vt..... wat een verhaal. 
Kun je niet professionele hulp krijgen via bijv. je huisarts? Als je die het verhaal vertelt, wordt je wellicht doorverwezen en kun je wat begeleiding krijgen. Iemand die je helpt met het ontrafelen wat er aan de hand is en waarom je je voelt zoals je je voelt. 

Je klinkt inderdaad nogal verloren. Je bent de grip op jezelf wat kwijt en je verliest de controle over al je emoties.

Wat betreft die jongen. Dat hij niet elke dag schrijft, hoeft helemaal niet te betekenen dat hij vreemd gaat of het niet meent. 
Ik weet het natuurlijk niet. Maar hij heeft daar uiteraard ook gewoon een leven met vrienden, wellicht werk of studie. 
Als je verwacht dat hij elk moment met je gaat schrijven of chatten, dan raakt hij ook in de war. 
Als jullie voor elkaar bestemd zijn en hij voelt echt wat voor jou, dan hangt dat niet af van hoe vaak je met elkaar praat. 
Haal je niet te snel van alles in je hoofd. Het zou toch raar zijn als er slechts 1 manier zou zijn waarop iemand verliefd kan zijn. Het lijkt alsof jij daar een heel vast beeld van hebt, en daar meet je nu zijn verliefdheid aan af. 
Ieder mens is en doet anders.... 

Maar los van hem.
Waar denk je dan aan als je zo moet huilen? Voel je je verlaten? Eenzaam? Onmachtig? Angstig?

Is er niemand in je buurt waar je mee kunt praten?

Hopelijk vind je hulp en kan je snel uit dit dal klimmen.

----------

